

Free lead research for 5 B2B startup's - thomascornelius

a leadgen startup I invested in will do free lead research for 5 companies for 2 months. Any b2b vertical, just need thoughtful, valuable feedback for the team throughout the campaign. Ping me.
======
makerops
hey, I am interested, how do I get in touch?

~~~
thomascornelius
@thomascornelius

------
thomascornelius
connect via twitter @thomascornelius

